# Serious Performance - Dilute To Suit Tyre & Trim Dressing



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£6.99 for 500ml
Available direct from Serious Performance

*Used on:*
Toyota MR2 - Tyres

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Serious Performance Dilute To Suit is a waterbased, silicone free dilutable tyre and trim dressing, perfect for any enthusiast or professional Detailer wanting a self levelling, versatile dressing without having to carry numerous products for interior / exterior/ tyres / engine bay etc etc.

Used neat, Dilute To Suit leaves a high gloss sheen to trim and tyres. This gloss can be furthered by subsequent coats of the dressing or made slightly matte by wiping after initial application.

Diluted with water, Dilute To Suit gives a more natural look to tyres and a new look to trim which again can be left or buffed with a towel to matte the look of the dressing down further.

Serious Performance Dilute To Suit Dressing can be diluted up to 1:1 with water

*Packaging:*
This comes in a transparent bottle with trigger head. However, I was only given a sample, so unable to comment on the bottle, grip etc.









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
This is milky in colour, and similar consistancy, maybe a little thicker. It also smelled ok. Nothing nasty, but if I was to compare it with something, I would say it has a hint of weak PVA glue smell about it 

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A

*Ease Of Use:*
Very easy. Apply to a MF/Applicator, or spray on the tyres. Work it into the tyre, and then buff off if desired

*Finish:*
I tried this both neat and diluted at the recommended 1:1 ratio with ordinary tap water. It left a non-greasy finish, and looked smart... I'll let the pictures do the talking...

Here it is applied neat:




























And here it is diluted 1:1



















A comparrison of neat vs non vs 1:1

Neat on the left, gap with non applied, then 1:1 on the right










that was applied and left

If you buff it off afterwards (which I wouldn't normally do - unless it was a tyre gel) it looks like this





































Not much noticeable difference.

*Durability:*
Lasted about a couple of weeks during the winter weather, although not many miles driven in all honesty.

*Value:*
I would say that this is reasonably priced, and has the added value of being up to £6.99 for 1L if you chose to dilute it! Compared to other tyre dressings, I would say this is excellent value!

*Overall DW Rating:* 80%
















*Conclusion:*
To summerise, this product is excellent value for money, but if you like really glossy tyres, I honestly don't think that this is for you. In neat form, it just doesn't give enough. If it had more gloss, it would be an excellent all rounder as it is one of the few products you can literally "dilute to suite"!

Despite only a 8 out of 10 rating, I have decided to award it a Value For Money merit!

Thankyou to Alex from Serious Performance for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: www.seriousperformance.co.uk


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Price & Availablilty:
£6.99 for 500ml
Available direct from Serious Performance

Used on:
2010 mini- Tyres and 2010 mini trim

Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:

Serious Performance Dilute To Suit is a waterbased, silicone free dilutable tyre and trim dressing, perfect for any enthusiast or professional Detailer wanting a self levelling, versatile dressing without having to carry numerous products for interior / exterior/ tyres / engine bay etc etc.

Used neat, Dilute To Suit leaves a high gloss sheen to trim and tyres. This gloss can be furthered by subsequent coats of the dressing or made slightly matte by wiping after initial application.

Diluted with water, Dilute To Suit gives a more natural look to tyres and a new look to trim which again can be left or buffed with a towel to matte the look of the dressing down further.

Serious Performance Dilute To Suit Dressing can be diluted up to 1:1 with water

Packaging:
This comes in a transparent bottle with trigger head.

Appearance & Fragrance:

This is milky in colour, and slightly thicker.

Cutting & Cleaning Power:
N/A

Ease Of Use:

Very easy apply to a MF/Applicator, or spray on the tyres. Work it into the tyre and walk a way or buff to a finish.

Finish:
I tried this both neat and diluted at the recommended 1:1 ratio with ordinary tap water.

Be four 

















the liquid on a applicator










Masked up









after

























Tyre time this was diluted 1:1 with tap water
Before hand

after 

















sprayed on









after 
















No major difference in the two as mat has all ready said. I liked it neat rather than diluted down..

Durability:
Will see how this goes...

Value:
Good value at £6.99 for 500ml if you chose to dilute up to 1lt in will last u while.

Overall DW Rating: 72 %









Conclusion:
To summerise, this product is excellent value for money, but the only down side for me is this struggled very hard to recover the faded trim on this car. After a few applications i was happy with how the trim looked.

Thank you to Alex from Serious Performance for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: www.seriousperformance.co.uk
__________


----------

